# I'm 39, no eggs already, please help or suggest anything...



## Guest (Oct 26, 2016)

My name is Anna. Today I have some spare time, so I want to share my story as touching as it is. At the age of 22 I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. When doctor told me that horrible thing I almost had panic attack. That day my life drastically changed. I needed to do strict diet, exercise and watch my sugar levels very precisely. To be honest, it was nightmare; I really tried to live by the schedule but I love sweets sooo much, especially cheesecakes. In 6 years I gained a little more than 42 kilos. I felt awful and miserable, my boyfriend whom I was dating for 9 years dumped me because he didn’t want to date a “landwhale”. Needless to say I was deeply offended. Next 3 years flew by in a glance, and I found new partner. I dated Stephen only for year and a half. He was to passive and lazy even for me, a true couch potato. Later that year I met another man, we met at the party, hosted by my close friend Sarah. His name was Peter, he was middle-aged, chubby, charismatic man. That night we talked a lot, and after party ended we went for a walk in the park till dawn. That was so awesome and romantic I stood no chance to his charisma. We started dating shortly afterwards. 
He was the motivation I needed to start exercising and keeping eye on my diet. I lost 8 kilos in 7 months and started to feel more comfortable with myself. Of course it’s not that much on grand scheme of things but it gave me confidence to do it all the time. In 4 years Peter proposed to me. Obviously I said “yes”. On our first year of marriage we tried to have a baby, but it only caused more trouble. I almost got rid of my depression but unfortunately my weight caused damage to my heart, coronary artery to be precise. It resulted in miscarriage and death of my first child on 19th week. I started to be afraid to be pregnant again. Doctor said that child death at those circumstances was unlikely but he stated that my physical state and high blood pressure as well as CAD will not allow me to have children in 14-16 years at least. As horrible as it sounded my dear husband helped me to accept it. But nevertheless I want kids to raise and take care of. MY kids. It’s so hard to realize that everything is against me. I need any possible suggestions or advice or help or anything. It feels like Im no longer alive...
Ty in advance


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi anna. So sorry to hear about your situation. You mentioned in title you have no eggs?? But didn't mention about it in your story. It is All so hard this process but whats meant to be will be xxx


----------

